# Old Irish Whiskey Mitchell & Co, of Belfast



## little_bit (Sep 13, 2017)

Have this old bottle but unable to find any information on it.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## botlguy (Sep 14, 2017)

A picture or three would help.


----------



## garylionel (Sep 19, 2017)

Does anyone have info on Consumers Dairy Union City NJ bottles


----------

